# Tai Chi For Kids



## WuStyle Brixton (Jun 26, 2012)

Tai Chi Chuan classes for under 16 year olds with Wu Style Brixton.

Wu Style Tai Chi Chuan is a traditional Chinese martial art and a fun way to exercise that trains everything from co-ordination to concentration!
We teach the 15 step Wu Style children’s form, warm-ups and other game based exercises.

Classes are every Wednesday 6-7pm starting on the 25th July. It costs £6 per class.

We are located at Brixton Community Base, Talma Road SW2 1AS.

If you have any questions, require any further info or would like details of any of our other classes please don’t hesitate to get in touch!

info@wustylebrixton.co.uk

www.wustylebrixton.co.uk


----------

